# Ketchup/vinegar smell



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone know why or what causes the ketchup/vinegar smell in Mcclelland's virginias?
I have noticed this scent in their virginias but I have never detected it in the taste while smoking them.
Has anybody noticed this scent?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I was just informed the other day by Bruce and K-Rat that it's caused by the fermentation/aging process of the tobacco.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

That's one of the defining characteristics of McClelland's VA's I think, it will always smell like ketchup. The Dominican Glory Maduro I got smelled, and the Classic Samsun I opened smelled a little like ketchup.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i have smoked 4 tins of mcclelland organic and none of the tins had that smell, even remotely. it has always been a debate as to whether a casing/flavoring has been added or not. i love the smell and it seems that i have always smoked and preferred mcclelland tobaccos either their brand or what they make for others.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Not sure if this is from ageing/fermentation.......I just said on the other thread "no worries" as the ketchup aroma doesn't effect flavor


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I like the ketchup smell. I've come to associate it with a quality VA smoke.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it makes me want to rub one out.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

IHT said:


> it makes me want to rub one out.


That could be taken on soo many levels, but yes I would love to have me some McClellands VA right now, if I didn't use my VA pipe already...


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

IHT said:


> it makes me want to rub one out.


Make sure you wash your hands after.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> it makes me want to rub one out.


At ease, soldier!


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

IHT said:


> it makes me want to rub one out.


I think the influx of young people to the pipe forum has made the old geezer slide back into immaturity.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

geezer? i'm 37. 
:r 
that even sounds old to me.
immature is my middle name.

edit: who else would refer to you as "Nutsack"??


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks all for the help!
I like the ketchup smell and quite frankly,I am impressed with the mcclelland VA's,I currently have tried 2010,2015,2035 and last but not least 5100.
These are indeed quality VA's,no bite and each one has it's own unique character.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> I was just informed the other day by Bruce and K-Rat that it's caused by the fermentation/aging process of the tobacco.


You are correct Joe. This statement came straight from Mike's mouth.(Mike runs McC) As per his explanation, the McC tobacco's are aged a year or two before they are even blended. This is why alot of people like the "fresh" McC stuff(even though its not fresh per say). I know other blender have ran into issues with putting out tobacco blended too fresh.

I personally have grown to love the smell.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it me or does anyone else notice the same smell when you open Rattray,s 
Hal O' the Wynd and Old Gowrie. More so in the HOW.


----------

